# How is it right now driving for Lyft



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

Uber is doing the background check right now, how is it driving for Lyft? Are people making good money right now?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Depends on location.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> Depends on location.


Worse


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

In my market Uber is $25 per hour, Lyft is $17 per hour. 

Guess which platform I am using.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> In my market Uber is $25 per hour, Lyft is $17 per hour.
> 
> Guess which platform I am using.


They pay by the hour in Asheville, eh?


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Gryft is thieving right now.
Barely driving.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gr*yft* was dropping Streak Bonuses and five dollar and better PPZs all afternoon in the Capital of Your Nation. I got just under two hundred bananas for just under four hours working Gr*yft* alone and with a destination filter set. It kept hitting me with locals. I had to burn only two of the three that I get. I ran one F*ub*a*r* job to-day; a local with destination filter set. Usually, I will run three on Gr*yft* for the eighteen dollar streak bonus then just run F*ub*a*r*but not to-day. Gr*yft* actually did not accidentally on purpose take me off line after the second job. It often does that to weasel out of the Streak Bonus, but not to-day. I did get one thirteen dollar Ride Bonus. My record is twenty two.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The last 2 weeks we're pretty sweet. I'm doing Lyft in a small town right now and sometimes am the only driver. During the last 2 weeks there was only 2 drivers available for rides at the same time. Now there is 3 drivers available during certain times. Yikes... This is going in the wrong direction as you can see. Earnings have been strong for the area though.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When the pandemic had set in fully by April, 2020, many drivers told me that they were not returning to drive. It appears that most have stuck to that. Gr*yft* has been feeling the lack of drivers more than has F*ub*a*r*. The Gr*yft* users are complaining more. In this market, while Uber has more customers, Lyft has more brand loyalty. Lyft got more than a little mileage out of Uber's internal corporate scandals some years past.

As the pandemic has eased, Uber has been offering better bonuses and has had higher surges than has Lyft had PPZs. Yesterday was en exception. Uber was offering three to four dollar and change surges, for the most part, while Lyft was offering five and better. Uber was offering three for six or seven, while Lyft was offering fifteen or eighteen for the same three. It actually paid off and did not accidentally on purpose take me OFF LINE to weasel out of paying.

When I come out of my house, I check both, usually Uber first. Uber had a lackluster one or two dollars and change surge in my neighbourhood and no consecutiove trip bonus. Lyft was offering three for eighteen and the area around me was discolored. I set a destination filter west. Of course, I declined the first two pings and on the third one Lyft offered a five dollar and change ride bonus. It appears that you must decline the first two or three pings offered in order to trigger ride bonuses. I worked that destination filter for several hours, as Lyft kept sending me short trips.

I will see what happens to-day. Is Lyft serious about getting the few drivers out there to run its work or not? If Lyft does not offer too much or puts me OFF LINE accidentally on purpose, it is LYFT OFF! and Uber On!.


----------

